# 475 subclass Family Sponsored Thread



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,

This is regarding 475 Regional Provisional 'Relative Sponsored Visa' . Can we use this thread as a platform for sharing our experiences? 
People who have applied under this category, Who have their Visa granted / Who are awaiting their CO allocations and Grants please share your views.

Regards,
Girish Baliga


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Girish
Thanks for thread on subclass 475.
I am planning for 475 through state sponsorship
as i could not crack IELTS 7 after 2 attempts.
Which regional area you have chosen.

For Victoria RSMP, do i still need all bands 7?

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

475 is of two types- if state sponsored then it has the requirement of staying in a regional area. Also for SS you need to have a job offer in the case o some states like Vic.
In case you are sponsored by a relative you have the obligation of staying in the Designated Area, which in the case of some states is the entire state. So there is this big difference. 

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Girish
> Thanks for thread on subclass 475.
> I am planning for 475 through state sponsorship
> as i could not crack IELTS 7 after 2 attempts.
> ...


Mostly yes for IT. I actually depends upon your occupation. Check out this site http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ip-Occupation-List-for-Victoria-June-2012.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

161965 said:


> .


A quota is fixed for each category of immigrant every year (Jul-Jun). if this quota exceeds then one will have to wait for the next cycle to commence. Designated area 475 comes under Skill Australian Sponsored category. It is approx 4200 for next year 12-13. However from 1 Jul Skillselect commences which does away with first come-first serve (within each category) and instead introduces point merit system. We need to wait and watch. BTW I too may apply for 475 rel sponsored. Waiting for EA assessment.

Cheers!


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Guys
Thanks for posting the valuable information. I am still wondering that even for RSMP, do we still need have all 7 IELTS for Victoria? My understanding is people to go these visas mainly because they could not meet points mainly because of IELTS barrier( my opinion)

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

In IELTS I got 7 overall but not 7 in each. I am planning to apply for 475. My ACS is done as sofware engineer. Which state is best for S/W enginner? Are they accepting 475 before July 1st?


----------



## talish2k (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Friends,
My name is Talish Toor. I am a partially sighted person with low vision and masters in special education. I want to settle in Australia. I know that I would have to get some education to teach in austtralia. I teach computer to the students with visual impairements, with screen reader software JAWS. Would any one of you suggest me from where I could get financial sponsorship to study in Australia. Is there any Organazation in Australia that provides scholarship to the visually impaired persons to study in Australia.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys
> Thanks for posting the valuable information. I am still wondering that even for RSMP, do we still need have all 7 IELTS for Victoria? My understanding is people to go these visas mainly because they could not meet points mainly because of IELTS barrier( my opinion)
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


The requirement of IELTS band in case of SS is decided by that particular state and is irrespective of the type of Visa one applies for. There is a Thread on Victoria SS on this forum. Check it out for more.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, if you guys have some info on relative sponsored, can you please share it. I have my Grandmother and uncles who live in Sydney and I was thinking of going in for a relatove sponsored. Can I work in regional areas of NSW if I am sponsored by my relative? I understand its a provisional PR, but has anyone done any research on the availability of jobs on this?
I hold a 457 currently and its really difficult to get a job in Australia if u are not a citizen or a PR holder? Does the same rule apply to 475 applicants?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, if you guys have some info on relative sponsored, can you please share it. I have my Grandmother and uncles who live in Sydney and I was thinking of going in for a relatove sponsored. Can I work in regional areas of NSW if I am sponsored by my relative? I understand its a provisional PR, but has anyone done any research on the availability of jobs on this?
> I hold a 457 currently and its really difficult to get a job in Australia if u are not a citizen or a PR holder? Does the same rule apply to 475 applicants?


Relative sponsored 475 (489 under Skillselect) is a four year provisional Visa. 

As against SS 475/489 which has the condition of stay and work in a regional area of the state, the relative sponsored visa comes with the Designated Area condition attached. In case of some states like Vic the Designated Area is the entire state. In case of NSZ it is anywhere except Sydney, Wollongong and Newcastle.

One can apply for PR after a stay work of 2 years in the Designated area.

The total quota under this category is limited by the Skilled Australian Sponsored category (which is about 4200 for 2012-13 ).

I cannot comment about any disadvantage with respect to jobs for this type of visa holders, though there are some opinion on the net that indicate this. Personally I feel that if one has the right skills it should not be a problem.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Destination. Really good info. I have a doubt reg that designated area, I mean, whats does it mean by designated area and how is it diff when the state sponsors it.Like I remember seeing that even for state sponsored, we can only work in regional areas of NSW, which excludes Sydney, Wollongong and Newcastle. So for relative sponsored, is the area more narrowed doen to where your relative is staying?


destinationaustralia said:


> Relative sponsored 475 (489 under Skillselect) is a four year provisional Visa.
> 
> As against SS 475/489 which has the condition of stay and work in a regional area of the state, the relative sponsored visa comes with the Designated Area condition attached. In case of some states like Vic the Designated Area is the entire state. In case of NSZ it is anywhere except Sydney, Wollongong and Newcastle.
> 
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Thanks Destination. Really good info. I have a doubt reg that designated area, I mean, whats does it mean by designated area and how is it diff when the state sponsors it.Like I remember seeing that even for state sponsored, we can only work in regional areas of NSW, which excludes Sydney, Wollongong and Newcastle. So for relative sponsored, is the area more narrowed doen to where your relative is staying?


Ok let me put it this way,

State sponsorship visas are of two types- 475 which is provisional and 176 which is permanent. Out of these visas, 475 has a condition of staying/working in a *regional area* of that particular state. As to what constitutes a regional area check this out Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration.

Visa 475 can also be obtained through sponsorship by an eligible relative. For this, the condition attached is, stay and work for two years in a *Designated Area * of the sponsor's state. What is a Designated Area for a particular state is given here Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration

So from this angle relative sponsored 475 is better as on a majority of the states, it enables one to stay and work where ever one wishes to. 

Please note that Designated Area is not relevant if 475 is State Sponsored.
Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Ok let me put it this way,
> 
> State sponsorship visas are of two types- 475 which is provisional and 176 which is permanent. Out of these visas, 475 has a condition of staying/working in a *regional area* of that particular state. As to what constitutes a regional area check this out Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add- the sponsoring relative should also be a resident of the Designated Area for 475 Relative Sponsored.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Destination, as always...ur posts are the most informative.Whats up with ur IELTS? Any updates?
EA seems to take forever for the evaluation. I am calling EA after 20th June( 10 weeks) to check the status. Will update on what I hear. Not very positive though on any results.Guess I will miss it by a whisker as 30th June will we a little more than 11 weeks for me :-(


destinationaustralia said:


> Forgot to add- the sponsoring relative should also be a resident of the Designated Area for 475 Relative Sponsored.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi guys. I recently gOt our 475 skilled provisional VF regional sponsored visa. We are sponsored by my wife's cousin. I asked my agent if I can work in metropolitan areas and live outside the regional areas and he told me I work anywhere in Melbourne. I have a visa condition 8539 and it says I can study, work live in low populated areas. I asked my agent about this and he said it doesn't comply with migration regulations and he will ask the case officer about this. We are moving to Australia on 29th of june. Will it affect the visa if it is found to have wrong visa condition? Thanks. Hope to get a feedback from others.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

The visa condition in my grant is 8539. It should be 8549 coz we are sponsored by relative. Is the change in visa condition easy to change?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

I will be applying on 475 (or whatever is the new visa after July 1, 2012) for WA in Telecom Engineering. I've cleared IELTS with 7 each in 2nd attempt. But due to less than 3 year experience, I have to got for 475 which sucks because there are not a lot of jobs for Telecom/Network engineers outside Perth.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

arvinalcasid said:


> The visa condition in my grant is 8539. It should be 8549 coz we are sponsored by relative. Is the change in visa condition easy to change?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


It is only a minor glitch and can be corrected as it is quite a genuine reason. Relative sponsored 475 in Victoria can live and work anywhere in the state.

All the best for your new life in Oz.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

ciitbilal said:


> I will be applying on 475 (or whatever is the new visa after July 1, 2012) for WA in Telecom Engineering. I've cleared IELTS with 7 each in 2nd attempt. But due to less than 3 year experience, I have to got for 475 which sucks because there are not a lot of jobs for Telecom/Network engineers outside Perth.


All the best and good luck.


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

@destinationaustralia : thanks for the reply. I asked my agent to tell my concern to the case officer. Hope it will be corrected before we leave on the 29th of june.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

arvinalcasid said:


> @destinationaustralia : thanks for the reply. I asked my agent to tell my concern to the case officer. Hope it will be corrected before we leave on the 29th of june.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi,
If you don't mind, can you give your occupation and timeline for this visa for the benefit of other members please.

Cheers!


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> It is only a minor glitch and can be corrected as it is quite a genuine reason. Relative sponsored 475 in Victoria can live and work anywhere in the state.
> 
> All the best for your new life in Oz.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi destinationaustralia, can you please confirm this about WA. Can a relative sponsored 475 (now 489 I guess) can live anywhere in WA?


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is my timeline :

Ielts : March 2011
Occupation : assessed by engineers australia as engineering technologist April 29,2011
Electronic lodgement : june 1,2011. 
Case officer allocated : feb 16,2012. 
Additional requirements ( payslips, income tax return, employment certificate ) : March 16 2012. 
Phone interview of wife to verify relative sponsorship : March 25,2012
CO require PCC and medicals : April 16,2012
PCC submitted : April 18,2012 for me , april 23,2012 for my wife
Medicals done : may 2,2012, submitted to ehealth May,8,2012 for me. For my wife, may 22,2012 medicals completed due to UTI and submitted to ehealth on may 24,2012. 
Visa grant : May 30,2012

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

arvinalcasid said:


> Here is my timeline :
> 
> Ielts : March 2011
> Occupation : assessed by engineers australia as engineering technologist April 29,2011
> ...


Thanks for the detailed timeline. I am sure it will be a useful reference for many applicants.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi destinationaustralia, can you please confirm this about WA. Can a relative sponsored 475 (now 489 I guess) can live anywhere in WA?


In your case as the application is for 475 under relative sponsorship then it is any where in WA. Check this out Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration

On the other hand if your 475 is state sponsored then it is anywhere other than Perth and surrounding areas. For details refer this Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> In your case as the application is for 475 under relative sponsorship then it is any where in WA. Check this out Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration
> 
> On the other hand if your 475 is state sponsored then it is anywhere other than Perth and surrounding areas. For details refer this Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration


That's great, thank you for replying. My brother has PR and he is living in Perth so, I guess I'll go for relative sponsorship.


----------



## race (Jun 16, 2012)

*did u contact yr CO ?*



arvinalcasid said:


> The visa condition in my grant is 8539. It should be 8549 coz we are sponsored by relative. Is the change in visa condition easy to change?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi arvinalcasid, 

I also have same problem like yours ? Got 8539 condition with relative sponsor. did u contact CO, did he reply ?? can u update if u get anything plz


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Race ,

I told my agent to email the CO regarding the visa conditions. After 2 days the new visa grant letter was sent. The visa grant date will ne moved to the same date the new visa grant was granted. Everything will be alright  just email the CO or agent. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mocho (May 10, 2011)

*other designated area*

Hi All,

I did some back reading into this thread
and I would like to ask if its possible to transfer to other "designated area".
Just in case its hard finding a job to the original designated area(where your sponsor lives) your in.

Thanks!


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys 
I have a doubt regarding medicals and physical verification of job .
I have applied for 475 relative sponsor visa.
The details are loaded below 
10/09/2012 e-Mail sent to you Message
17/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
17/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
14/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
14/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
17/09/2012 HIV blood test received Message

Is medical finalised or not since it shows received in all the other tests?
even it shows required in all the document checklist

On 21/09/2012 , they called my company and asked about the details and asked about the company and M.D mobile numbers. Then, I received a telephonic verification from Australian embassy Delhi 
asking about Job title,designation ,salary,verification and technical questions . It was about 45 minutes. Then they called my M.D and asked the same details.
Is it done for everyone or in a random basis? 

I was shocked when they called me . My hands were shivering when they asked technical questions and because of that i did not answer the technical questions well. Will it affect to grant my visa.
I am also worried whether they will come for physical verification?

Please reply................


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Guys
> I have a doubt regarding medicals and physical verification of job .
> I have applied for 475 relative sponsor visa.
> The details are loaded below
> ...


Hi, my agent has told me that ACS is verifying the jobs very often. If your case is genuine then don't worry. Everything will be OK


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi, my agent has told me that ACS is verifying the jobs very often. If your case is genuine then don't worry. Everything will be OK



Thank u. Fingers crossed. After phone verification in how many days would they update in the e-visa system?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Thank u. Fingers crossed. After phone verification in how many days would they update in the e-visa system?


No idea about that!


----------

